# Instrument cluster lights not working



## roadracerex (Mar 17, 2019)

2010 Versa. Instrument clusterights not working with headlights on. Dimmer switch rolled to all positions with no change. Center console lights for Hvac and radio controls still light as normal. Fuse location? BCM going bad? Replace dimmer switch? Other?


----------

